# Ye olde NEC



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

robmac85 said:


> The 1947 and 1951 editions of the NEC. It great how you can locate articles in the same spot they're in today and alot still applies.
> 
> View attachment 34077


Those are bitchen. I'd put those in a bullet proof glass case and have them on display in my house and when it's nighty night time they would lower forty feet into the cool earth below until the next risen sun.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> View attachment 34080


Big difference...:laughing:


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Got this one recently, 1959 NEC, even came w/ a Cutler-Hammer Inc. dust cover, 1959 was the last year for the Brooks Stevens designed art deco C-H logo.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Lindley Electric Supply is still in business. Impressive!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ahhh the good ole days before AFCI's.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


>


Incomplete collection. Where's the 2011 & 2014?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

120/208 said:


> Incomplete collection. Where's the 2011 & 2014?


Old photo that needs updated. I'm waiting for a 2014 to show up at the SH.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Big difference...:laughing:


Like the difference between the 1960's Grainger catalogue and today's edition.


----------

